# How to get rid of dog pee smell in carpet?



## koshergrl

So my vet put my 105 lb dog on a steroid reigmen but didn't bother to tell me that it would make him PISS GALLONS CONTINUALLY FOR DAYS. By the time I had it figured out, he'd peed maybe 8-9 times...and when he pees, it's COPIOUS..he soaked areas by the front door, my couch, the hallway.

I cleaned promptly, but it doesn't matter. I bought a fabulous Hoover super duper carpet cleaner, and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned (it really is fabulous, I got it on craigslist for $45, it's a $500 machine, and she gave me a huge box of cleaning solutions, too! And the book! And the upholstery attachment...by the way, it make my couch look new)

So his steroids have been reduced now, and he quit peeing about 2 days ago (if I had known I would have lodged him in the garage for the 5 day treatment, but it took 2 days for it to start, and another 2 for me to figure it out, and then he was done with it). I made him a belly band (very cool) but he doesn't need it now.

ANYWAY, my carpet looks beautiful..and it smells like a fucking kennel. I swear it's getting WORSE. I spent two days cleaning the crap out of it...last night was awful, it smelled the minute I walked in, I cranked up the heat to dry it out faster, and now it's pretty dry but still smells like big oily dog piss.

So I'm willing to pay a professional to come in and try their hand...but what sort of cleaning should I be looking for? Dry? Will they have any better luck than I did? Because I did a really super good job, and my hoover is no small potatoes. If they're just doing the same thing, I can do that myself, for all the good it does. 

Should I do another run with plain water and a little vinegar and see if that helps? I hate to do it so many times that the rug and pad actually deteriorate....

Any advice is insanely appreciated. I've lived with dogs all my life, but have never had to deal with this problem at quite this level before...it's always been a larger area, smaller dogs, and a LOT less urine.


----------



## peach174

I use oxiclean
It gets rid of the smell and the stain.
The instructions are on the tub.


----------



## Intense

Try Goo Gone. Full strength or dilute it.


----------



## kiwiman127

I use a product called OUT!  It removes stains and odors.  It can be found in pet stores.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Get rid of the dog. My wife and I have no animals so our house doesn't smell like one (or a lot of them).

I'll bet other families who chose to go "petless" have a similar happy experiences.

A friend of mine just bought a house from a guy who owned a bunch of dogs who pissed all over the carpet and walls for years. My friend is now replacing all the original wood flooring that has been ruined by dog urine. And because the walls are lath and plaster it's *that much harder* to fix, repair or replace.

A while back some friends of our came to visit and brought a dog with them. I was amazed that they thought I'd be ok with their dog staying in our house. I told them, "Sorry, but that dog is gonna' stay in my garage, not my house".

The next day we found the dog shaking from the cold but a-ok. And of course that fuckin' animal pissed and shit everywhere EXCEPT on the newspaper we laid out for him.

Too many animal lovers just accept animals trashing their house as normal. "Well that's just what they do!"


----------



## Katzndogz

If someone would not allow my dog in their house, I wouldn't go there.  They have absolute contol over what they will and will not permit in their home.  I just don't have to go along with their program.

The dog probably shit and pissed all over everything because it was freezing and frightened.

For years my son wouldn't allow my dog in his house.   I just didn't go.  Now my little girl is a welcome visitor.  It's not much different from someone who won't allow children in their home.


----------



## manifold

Get a cat and have it shit in the corner.  In no time you won't be smelling any dog piss at all.


----------



## koshergrl

Mad Scientist said:


> Get rid of the dog. My wife and I have no animals so our house doesn't smell like one (or a lot of them).
> 
> I'll bet other families who chose to go "petless" have a similar happy experiences.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a house from a guy who owned a bunch of dogs who pissed all over the carpet and walls for years. My friend is now replacing all the original wood flooring that has been ruined by dog urine. And because the walls are lath and plaster it's *that much harder* to fix, repair or replace.
> 
> A while back some friends of our came to visit and brought a dog with them. I was amazed that they thought I'd be ok with their dog staying in our house. I told them, "Sorry, but that dog is gonna' stay in my garage, not my house".
> 
> The next day we found the dog shaking from the cold but a-ok. And of course that fuckin' animal pissed and shit everywhere EXCEPT on the newspaper we laid out for him.
> 
> Too many animal lovers just accept animals trashing their house as normal. "Well that's just what they do!"


 
Wow, thanks for being an asshole.

I hope your friends are as gracious as you when you start shitting your pants as you are about their pets.

Myself, I don't subject my animals on other people, they travel everywhere with me, but I either stay with people who also are part of the animal lover club, or I get a room. Or I camp.

I'm not getting rid of the dog. I have had animals most of my life and love having them, working with them, and dealing with them. I have had times in my life when I have had to downsize...I had to sell horses I loved because I couldn't afford them, and I was dogless and catless for two years when my children were little because I was living in subsidized housing that would not allow pets. Yes it was convenient and nice to be able to come and go and know your house would be the same when you came back as it was when you return. But here's the thing...the animals are my hobby. I don't want to give them up. I like to take them for walks, I like to feed them, I like to groom them, I marvel at their personalities and enjoy interacting with them, I get a kick out of their weird little quirks. My dog doesn't piss on the floor. He was sick, he got a med that caused the problem, and now the issue is no longer ongoing, but of course there are the after affects.

And I'm sure some day in the future, someone will shit on the floor, or tear up a chair, or barf on a beloved bedspread, or dig a big hole. Horrors.


----------



## Mad Scientist

koshergrl said:


> I'm not getting rid of the dog.
> But here's the thing...the animals are my hobby. I don't want to give them up. I like to take them for walks, I like to feed them, I like to groom them, I marvel at their personalities and enjoy interacting with them, I get a kick out of their weird little quirks. My dog doesn't piss on the floor. He was sick, he got a med that caused the problem, and now the issue is no longer ongoing, but of course there are the after affects.
> 
> And I'm sure some day in the future, someone will shit on the floor, or tear up a chair, or barf on a beloved bedspread, or dig a big hole. Horrors.


So you have a "hobby" that drives the value of your house down? Oh now it makes perfect sense!


----------



## koshergrl

Katzndogz said:


> If someone would not allow my dog in their house, I wouldn't go there. They have absolute contol over what they will and will not permit in their home. I just don't have to go along with their program.
> 
> The dog probably shit and pissed all over everything because it was freezing and frightened.
> 
> For years my son wouldn't allow my dog in his house. I just didn't go. Now my little girl is a welcome visitor. It's not much different from someone who won't allow children in their home.


 
I'm with you. I don't want people to hate my dogs, but if they come to my house, my house is dog central. I have a big one, a small one, and they're loud, hairy, and take up a lot of space. I vacuum up bushels of hair every single day...anyone who visits will get drool on them and will get hair on them. They don't have to come visit if it bothers them.

But like you, I don't force my dogs on anyone outside of my home. I don't drag them to non-pet households because I know very well that people who don't have pets are hyper-critical of those who do, and take great pride in telling them how stupid they are to have animals when they could be happy and wonderful like THEM, in complete petless splendor. I don't want to hear people whining "Don't sniff my crotch!" "Why do dogs always have to sit by ME?" "Get away from me" "Ewwwww....your dog smells horrible" "Why don't you teach that dog some manners? I'd teach him in about 5 minutes flat" "The only good dog is a dead dog" and so on. I've heard it all. "Eww, they're so dirty, do they have fleas? I don't want fleas!"  

My own sister is great at that...she'll say "I LOVE dogs!" but then spend all the time she's in my house (or any family member's house if they have pets) complaining about the smell, the hair, the manners of the animals, the presence of the animals, the sounds they make, their breath, the possibility that they might have something she could catch,  and the stupidity of those who waste time and money on them. But she LOVES animals. Yeah, right. She sent me an article this morning about all the reasons we shouldn't have animals and all the diseases we can get from them (plague. Yes, I know plague comes from fleas. I would bet that the chances of catching plague because I have a dog is about as likely as my winning the Miss America pageant this year).

Honestly, aside from my sister, I don't have much to do with people who are antagonistic towards those of us with pets. I find them officious, rude, insensitive, and way too enamored of their own opinions about animals (which they admittedly have spent very little time with) to enjoy spending time with them. I'll drop in if I must, say hi, then go get back into my car where my dog is shedding and drooling all over the place, and head for the beach. Bliss.


----------



## L.K.Eder

buy new carpet AND get rid of dog.


----------



## Jos

The smell is probably at the base of the carpet the area needs to *soak* in an Alkaline cleaning product for at least an hour then wetvac/Hoover it up and rinse with a weak vinegar and water mix, spread over with old bath towels till it's completely dry a day or so


----------



## koshergrl

L.K.Eder said:


> buy new carpet AND get rid of dog.


 
Fuck you very much.


----------



## Katzndogz

I have a dog that is far more like a child than dog.   She has been a welcome guest at The Beverly Hills Hotel, The Beverly Hilton and the Palomar.  She doesn't pee or crap on the carpet nor barf on the bedspread.  It's amusing that five star hotels allow her to stay there but silly people won't. 

If someone has a home that has suffered deletrious effects from having animals living there, it's not the fault of the animal but the owner.  

For those who are unaware, unless a dog is specifically trained to potty on paper, they won't.  They will avoid the paper and go everywhere else.  The floor is covered up for some reason, it must be that they aren't supposed to "go" there.  There are potty pads with a scent that attracts dogs and helps with training.  My dog will use a potty pad in an emergency such as in the middle of the night.  When traveling, I put the potty pad in the bathroom.  The pads are backed with a waterproof backing to further protect the floor.  

Putting a house dog in the garage and expecting them to just know they are supposed to use paper is the worst kind of foolishness.


----------



## Douger

Mad Scientist said:


> Get rid of the dog. My wife and I have no animals so our house doesn't smell like one (or a lot of them).
> 
> I'll bet other families who chose to go "petless" have a similar happy experiences.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a house from a guy who owned a bunch of dogs who pissed all over the carpet and walls for years. My friend is now replacing all the original wood flooring that has been ruined by dog urine. And because the walls are lath and plaster it's *that much harder* to fix, repair or replace.
> 
> A while back some friends of our came to visit and brought a dog with them. I was amazed that they thought I'd be ok with their dog staying in our house. I told them, "Sorry, but that dog is gonna' stay in my garage, not my house".
> 
> The next day we found the dog shaking from the cold but a-ok. And of course that fuckin' animal pissed and shit everywhere EXCEPT on the newspaper we laid out for him.
> 
> Too many animal lovers just accept animals trashing their house as normal. "Well that's just what they do!"


H202, then get rid of the carpet. Carpeting is useless.


----------



## L.K.Eder

koshergrl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> buy new carpet AND get rid of dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you very much.
Click to expand...


you are welcome.

but somehow i get the impression that you won't follow this best advice.


the second best advice i can give you is the following.

everyone knows that dogs pee to mark their territory.

your dog obviously thinks the carpet and/or the room where the carpet is hanging around is the territory of the dog.

you cannot let this stand.

you have to mark the carpet and, to be sure, everything else in your house as your territory.


----------



## MikeK

Any pet shop (not the pet counters of big-box stores) will have products which will effectively eliminate the urine smell.  There are several such products available.  The one I used is _Nature's Miracle._


----------



## Jos

Nature's Miracle=3% Hydrogen Peroxide solution


----------



## Unkotare

"How to get rid of dog pee smell in carpet?" 



Keep cammmpbell out in the yard from now on.


----------



## Hotdog

If it has happened repeatedly and has dried it will be impossible to get the stain/smell out completely.  I have tried all the pet store stuff.   I finally decided to go with "orange" hand cleaner like sold in the auto stores.  I apply the goop over the stained area and then go over it with a carpet cleaner like a Bissell or Rug Doctor.  The first thing you should get when you have a pet is a carpet cleaner.  You are kidding yourself if you dont have one.  The carpet cleaner alone is sufficient if you catch an accident with 12-24 hours.  The carpet cleaner is 90% of the cleaning and the "orange" cleaner is maybe 10%.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wow, some of you people responding to KG's post are assholes.  If you don't have any  useful advice just skip the thread. <get rid of the dog  . . . what a jackass response; dog's just marking his territory . . did you even_ bother_ reading the OP??? >


KG, I've ussed Simple Solutions on everything and it works great.  It gets the stain out AND the odor because it's enzyme activated.  If the pee has soaked the carpet down to the padding you have to get the product down to the padding.  You can pull back the carpet and clean the padding first and also get the underside of the carpeting.  Once the smell is gone (when it's dry if you smell pee, apply more product; if you don't smell pee the urine is gone) you can put the carpet back and treat the top.  Also, if you use a blacklight you can see exactly where the pee hit, rather than just relying on your nose.  

If it's a huge amount of carpeting that's been ruined you may want to consider just replacing it.  This stuff is great on vomit stains, urine, feces.  It's in the pet aisle usually near the cat food.  They also have Simple Solutions Extreme Stain and Odor remover at Amazon.  That might be better for your situation. Here's a link . . check out the reviews too.  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Solution-Extreme-Remover-32-Ounce/dp/B0002I9OA2]Amazon.com: Simple Solution Extreme Stain and Odor Remover, 32-Ounce Spray Bottle: Pet Supplies[/ame]  Good luck!


----------



## Warrior102

You can clean the carpet fine, but unfortunately, the urine is deep in the padding. Next step the wood below it. A little tinkle is OK but if the dog has drained himself ALOT, I hate to tell you - the carpet and matting's gotta go if you want to get rid of the odors/damage for good.


----------



## koshergrl

Hotdog said:


> If it has happened repeatedly and has dried it will be impossible to get the stain/smell out completely. I have tried all the pet store stuff. I finally decided to go with "orange" hand cleaner like sold in the auto stores. I apply the goop over the stained area and then go over it with a carpet cleaner like a Bissell or Rug Doctor. The first thing you should get when you have a pet is a carpet cleaner. You are kidding yourself if you dont have one. The carpet cleaner alone is sufficient if you catch an accident with 12-24 hours. The carpet cleaner is 90% of the cleaning and the "orange" cleaner is maybe 10%.


 
I do have a good carpet cleaner, and it hasn't been going on for very long, but he's a big dog, and he peed a few times before I was able to get the carpet cleaner. I did what I could..I don't have any stains, at least not on the carpet top, I'm sure underneath is a different story. But I think I'll see what it smells like today, now that it's all dry. And then I think I'll rinse the crap out of it. I used a good pet cleaner when I shampooed, and a lot of it (maybe too much) so I think probably at this point, rinsing and rinsing will be my best bet.


----------



## koshergrl

Mad Scientist said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting rid of the dog.
> But here's the thing...the animals are my hobby. I don't want to give them up. I like to take them for walks, I like to feed them, I like to groom them, I marvel at their personalities and enjoy interacting with them, I get a kick out of their weird little quirks. My dog doesn't piss on the floor. He was sick, he got a med that caused the problem, and now the issue is no longer ongoing, but of course there are the after affects.
> 
> And I'm sure some day in the future, someone will shit on the floor, or tear up a chair, or barf on a beloved bedspread, or dig a big hole. Horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a "hobby" that drives the value of your house down? Oh now it makes perfect sense!
Click to expand...

 
Have you priced fencing and laminate flooring lately, dickwad? I know someone who paid $500,000 for a house with a pool, kennel, hardwood floors, a fenced courtyard...all designed to accomodate springer spaniels (and yes they used the olympic sized, in-ground, heated pool). I added $10,000 value to my mother's property by putting in a chain link fence to accomodate our animals. 

Do you think horse and dog-friendly properties are worth less than stick houses in the suburbs? Do you think a house with a hideous (yet clean) carpet adds more value to a house than the pet friendly alternative? Have you priced furniture lately that's designed to resist damage caused by pets lately?

I can tell a lot about a person by their antagonistic attitude towards people who have hobbies they don't approve of. I can tell that you have issues with power, that you are a demeaning prick to your wife, and you think that other people are reaaaaallllly impressed by you.

You're wrong. People like you are just assholes, and pretty much everyone who meets you has you pegged as such within 5 minutes of meeting you.


----------



## koshergrl

I can also tell that you're intimidated and threatened by people who pay attention to animals and who like them more than they like you. Which means you probably have a tiny dick as well. I don't know why that's true, but it is.


----------



## peach174

koshergrl said:


> Hotdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has happened repeatedly and has dried it will be impossible to get the stain/smell out completely. I have tried all the pet store stuff. I finally decided to go with "orange" hand cleaner like sold in the auto stores. I apply the goop over the stained area and then go over it with a carpet cleaner like a Bissell or Rug Doctor. The first thing you should get when you have a pet is a carpet cleaner. You are kidding yourself if you dont have one. The carpet cleaner alone is sufficient if you catch an accident with 12-24 hours. The carpet cleaner is 90% of the cleaning and the "orange" cleaner is maybe 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a good carpet cleaner, and it hasn't been going on for very long, but he's a big dog, and he peed a few times before I was able to get the carpet cleaner. I did what I could..I don't have any stains, at least not on the carpet top, I'm sure underneath is a different story. But I think I'll see what it smells like today, now that it's all dry. And then I think I'll rinse the crap out of it. I used a good pet cleaner when I shampooed, and a lot of it (maybe too much) so I think probably at this point, rinsing and rinsing will be my best bet.
Click to expand...



If the smell is still there after you rinse , really- try the oxiclean. It really does work, by breaking up and neutralizing the ammonia from the urine. It works in the pad,underneath the pad and the carpet.
It's very simple to do and really does work great.


----------



## koshergrl

That is a great idea, I am going to do it!


----------



## strollingbones

why is he peeing in the house?  i never understand the small dog owners .....i mean a pee pad?  

teaching them to pee in the house.....

most dogs....attach to what they peed on as pups.....which is a problem with parvo....you want to keep pups off the yard ....but then you got the pee problem....

i am lucky....all my dogs are housebroken unless they get sick and then its not pee...but i digress

black light will help you find the stains...a lot of time you can clean the carpet but the pad is shot....
you can replace the pad yourself.....you just need someone with strong legs and good knees


----------



## Mr. H.

When we toured our first home that we bought, there was a pot of coffee going. 
Toured it a second time. Pot of coffee, scented candle. 
I asked the realtor if the owners had pets. "Oh no. No pets". 
Realtor lied. Anyhow- had to take up the carpet and treat the floor. 
I should have sent to bill to the realtor. 
We've had cats and dogs for 16 years now. Been pretty lucky in the pee/poop dep't. 
Wife's a good animal trainer. She even talks to them.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> why is he peeing in the house? i never understand the small dog owners .....i mean a pee pad?
> 
> teaching them to pee in the house.....
> 
> most dogs....attach to what they peed on as pups.....which is a problem with parvo....you want to keep pups off the yard ....but then you got the pee problem....
> 
> i am lucky....all my dogs are housebroken unless they get sick and then its not pee...but i digress
> 
> black light will help you find the stains...a lot of time you can clean the carpet but the pad is shot....
> you can replace the pad yourself.....you just need someone with strong legs and good knees


 

He only peed because he was put on big guns steroids and one of the side effects is excessive thirst, excessive urination, and certain behaviors (like marking). The vet didn't tell me or I would have turned on the heat in the garage and he could have stayed in there until he was done with the meds. He hasn't peed now for a couple of days, since his steroids were reduced....but it doesn't take much pee for a big dog like that to have quite an impact. 

And I know where the pee is at. A quart at a time, you figure it out, lol.

I walk him in the mornings, and he has an area in the back that he uses when I'm home...but the day the meds kicked in, I tell you, we didn't know if we were coming or going, I'd bring him in and he'd make it to the hall and have to pee..not marking, he was just squatting and peeing (he has JUST started lifting his leg, and doesn't do it all the time). I put him out at least once every 30 min-an hour, sometimes more often than that, if I know he's been drinking or if it's nice out. The steroid reaction came on so quickly we were literally deluged, it was a matter of put the dog out, clean up pee, let the dog in, clean up pee, and finally figured out what was causing it..and by then, he was over it.

Little dogs have smaller bladders, can't go as long without peeing, especially puppies when they're young. I've trained them to go on paper...you start out with chucks all over the floor, so they associate peeing with the chucks (or paper) and then you start reducing the area that's covered, until you just have one section by the door...it's great because then they learn to go to the door if they have to go to the bathroom, and if you have to be gone a while, you know they'll go on the paper and you don't have to stress about them trying to hold it all day.

My big boy was sick, though, and that's what precipitated this. I finally was able to catch him and scolded him severely...and he hasn't done it since. Yesterday, he didn't pee in the house but when I let him out at lunch, he probably peed for 3 minutes straight.


----------



## strollingbones

you own or rent?


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7wNaxfBjE4]Empire Today 588.2300 animated carpet clip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

I rent, and I paid a HEFTY animal deposit, my rental company is great...the first thing we did when we moved in was knock the closet doors in two of the bedrooms off the runners, I felt so bad but they were really good about it. They had to come and fix the outlet for my dryer, they took care of it. And I called about the dog thing, they are fine, gave me some suggestions. Believe me, the $$$$ I paid to move into this place will MORE than cover new carpet, if it comes to that. 

I watched a video on how the professionals clean it, though, and it seems they just use lots and lots of water, and maybe a little vinegar (or oxy). They put the vacuum on the floor, and they just keep pouring the water around the nozzle and sucking it up, then move to another area. I think that is probably the best...I think I will try it tonight using the upholstery attachment, and mark out a spot, and see if it works. If it doesn't, then we'll call the professionals and let them fight with it.


----------



## kiwiman127

Wow 33 responses to a dog-pee-carpet issue!!!

Move over Anthony Weiner thread!


----------



## koshergrl

Well the hallway does smell better but the front room, which is still probably a little damp...not so much. soooooo.....I think I'll spot clean with the upholstery attachment and about a gallon of water and vinegar, and see how that works, and get some of the simple solution stuff to spray on when I'm sure I've gotten all that cleaner up.

And I'm never going to fail to rinse my carpet again. You'd think they'd tell you that in the directions.


----------



## Zoom-boing

KG, if you don't get all of the urine removed your dog will smell it (even if you don't) and might mark the spot again.  Vinegar and water may do the trick but if not try a product that is specifically made to remove urine.  Seriously go buy a black light . .. you'd be surprised at what you miss.


----------



## Ringel05

How to Clean Dog Urine


----------



## koshergrl

I swear, I'm just going to shell out the $$ and let the professionals do it. I can't face another two days of shampooing, sniffing, rinsing, and stressing over it. 

Did I tell you guys I made him a belly band? Somebody told me they were really effective for male dogs...it's just a band of fabric (with fiberfill batting, in the case of mine) that goes around their belly and their weiner. I had fabric on hand that has paw prints (cute, huh?) and the perfect amount of fiberfill from a comforter I just made, so I just folded it up, sewed it together, and it's great! Except now he doesn't need it! I'm going to finish it anyway, it needs velcro strips, JUST IN CASE. 

I have no idea how tolerant he'd be if he had to wear it all day...I have no idea how that thing would stay on him, he can reach back and chew the skin off his hips, I don't see why he couldn't just rip those little velcro strips right off, but anyway, I don't need it now anyway. But we're going to TRAIN anyway. You never know....


----------



## koshergrl

It's much better....I dumped baking soda and vacuumed it up and that did help. I can still smell it, and it's not rose scented, but once it dries completely and we get some time between us and the event, we'll be...better. I'll call the carpet cleaners today and see what they say. 

Poor dogs think we live in a sauna cuz I've kept the heat up to facilitate drying (we live in a verrrrry humid part of the country).


----------



## Truthmatters

I have had dogs for decades and my house doesnt smell.

Those who dont like dogs cant be trusted as emotionally functioning human beings in my book.


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> It's much better....I dumped baking soda and vacuumed it up and that did help. I can still smell it, and it's not rose scented, but once it dries completely and we get some time between us and the event, we'll be...better. I'll call the carpet cleaners today and see what they say.
> 
> Poor dogs think we live in a sauna cuz I've kept the heat up to facilitate drying (we live in a verrrrry humid part of the country).



the pet store products are really good, try some.


----------



## koshergrl

I will.

Merry Christmas, he just barfed in the corner. The antibiotics are hard on the tum.


----------



## koshergrl

I have had certain dogs that never made my house smelly. My house wouldn't be smelly now except big boy got sick. He hasn't done anything wrong since that episode..he did puke in the corner but it was a tiny amount and I cleaned it up right away, it didn't soak into the carpet or anything. But I really don't think that anything but time and eventual removal is going to get rid of ALL the effects of the urine. I am never, ever living in a house with carpet in the main living areas of the house again. Ever.


----------



## koshergrl

Glory Hallelujah, smell is almost a memory!

Let's just hope it doesn't rain in my house, because if it gets wet, we're in big trouble again.


----------



## Big Fitz

Nature's Miracle Citrus cleaner in the gallon jug at Petco.  has enzymes to prevent repeat peeing and kill the odor.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

koshergrl said:


> So my vet put my 105 lb dog on a steroid reigmen but didn't bother to tell me that it would make him PISS GALLONS CONTINUALLY FOR DAYS. By the time I had it figured out, he'd peed maybe 8-9 times...and when he pees, it's COPIOUS..he soaked areas by the front door, my couch, the hallway.
> 
> I cleaned promptly, but it doesn't matter. I bought a fabulous Hoover super duper carpet cleaner, and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned (it really is fabulous, I got it on craigslist for $45, it's a $500 machine, and she gave me a huge box of cleaning solutions, too! And the book! And the upholstery attachment...by the way, it make my couch look new)
> 
> So his steroids have been reduced now, and he quit peeing about 2 days ago (if I had known I would have lodged him in the garage for the 5 day treatment, but it took 2 days for it to start, and another 2 for me to figure it out, and then he was done with it). I made him a belly band (very cool) but he doesn't need it now.
> 
> ANYWAY, my carpet looks beautiful..and it smells like a fucking kennel. I swear it's getting WORSE. I spent two days cleaning the crap out of it...last night was awful, it smelled the minute I walked in, I cranked up the heat to dry it out faster, and now it's pretty dry but still smells like big oily dog piss.
> 
> So I'm willing to pay a professional to come in and try their hand...but what sort of cleaning should I be looking for? Dry? Will they have any better luck than I did? Because I did a really super good job, and my hoover is no small potatoes. If they're just doing the same thing, I can do that myself, for all the good it does.
> 
> Should I do another run with plain water and a little vinegar and see if that helps? I hate to do it so many times that the rug and pad actually deteriorate....
> 
> Any advice is insanely appreciated. I've lived with dogs all my life, but have never had to deal with this problem at quite this level before...it's always been a larger area, smaller dogs, and a LOT less urine.





Get a cat to piss on it


----------



## koshergrl

Oh lord no.


----------



## Vel

While you're waiting for the Simple Solution to thoroughly dry, nothing beats these candles for killing the odor.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah we already went that route. It's just about gone...don't get me wrong, it still smells a bit doggy (and candles are good for that, as is SEVERE vacuuming, which is what the weekend is for!) but walking in the front door no longer feels and smells like I've had a pee-soaked blanket thrown over my head. Yes, that's an accurate visual, I think.

Aw but the big boy does make me feel safer. I'm a single woman with two little kids, kind of in a weird little area of town..there are only two houses facing the street where I'm at, and I don't know anybody. Somebody actually came up to my house (I am on a hill with a very steep yard and driveway) around 8:30 to ask to use my phone. I was glad to have big boy barking in the house (I let him use my phone on the front porch) you know, just so he's aware that there is a big dog there. 

Also it's nice when I'm walking in the early, early mornings when it's still very dark; this is a heavily forested area, not a lot of lights and some very dark areas. He's not a ferocious boy, he likes people, but they can't exactly sneak up on us, and he's very noisy and just large. 

So our house and car smell a little like dog. Nobody is going to sneak into our house; between him and the terrier, they've got it covered. And nobody is going to push their way in the front door, either, without making a serious disturbance.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

koshergrl said:


> Yeah we already went that route. It's just about gone...don't get me wrong, it still smells a bit doggy (and candles are good for that, as is SEVERE vacuuming, which is what the weekend is for!) but walking in the front door no longer feels and smells like I've had a pee-soaked blanket thrown over my head. Yes, that's an accurate visual, I think.
> 
> Aw but the big boy does make me feel safer. I'm a single woman with two little kids, kind of in a weird little area of town..there are only two houses facing the street where I'm at, and I don't know anybody. Somebody actually came up to my house (I am on a hill with a very steep yard and driveway) around 8:30 to ask to use my phone. I was glad to have big boy barking in the house (I let him use my phone on the front porch) you know, just so he's aware that there is a big dog there.
> 
> Also it's nice when I'm walking in the early, early mornings when it's still very dark; this is a heavily forested area, not a lot of lights and some very dark areas. He's not a ferocious boy, he likes people, but they can't exactly sneak up on us, and he's very noisy and just large.
> 
> So our house and car smell a little like dog. Nobody is going to sneak into our house; between him and the terrier, they've got it covered. And nobody is going to push their way in the front door, either, without making a serious disturbance.



What did you do to get most of it gone? I have a puppy who's going through being potty trained (also a small dog), and sometimes she misses the newspaper and it gets on the carpet. Well areas have been smelling. Thanks!


----------



## koshergrl

Well the smell is still there, it's just faded. I still smell it when I walk in the hall or if I crawl on the floor. But I shampooed the holy hell out of it with a massive Hoover shampooer that I picked up for a song on Craigslist. I spent two days going over and over it...If I had it to do again I would have rinsed it repeatedly with plain hot water and vinegar. When it was almost dry, I dumped baking soda all over the carpet and vacuumed it up, and that really REALLY helped. It was pretty bad initially.


----------



## Zoom-boing

koshergrl said:


> *Well the smell is still there, it's just faded.* I still smell it when I walk in the hall or if I crawl on the floor. But I shampooed the holy hell out of it with a massive Hoover shampooer that I picked up for a song on Craigslist. I spent two days going over and over it...If I had it to do again I would have rinsed it repeatedly with plain hot water and vinegar. When it was almost dry, I dumped baking soda all over the carpet and vacuumed it up, and that really REALLY helped. It was pretty bad initially.



You rent, right?  Unless the odor is _completely_ gone if another dog moves into the house that dog will likely pee on the carpet because he will smell it.  Even if you can no longer smell it doesn't mean it's gone.  Get a black light . . . you'll be amazed at what you see.  If any pee shows up under the light then the problem still exists, whether you can smell it or not.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I know it still exists. I don't need a black light for that. I do rent. I paid a huge pet fee and cleaning fee and I'm sure it will be eaten away if not completely consumed...but I plan to be here for quite a while, so that's kind of a given anyway.


----------



## Big Fitz

koshergrl said:


> Well the smell is still there, it's just faded. I still smell it when I walk in the hall or if I crawl on the floor. But I shampooed the holy hell out of it with a massive Hoover shampooer that I picked up for a song on Craigslist. I spent two days going over and over it...If I had it to do again I would have rinsed it repeatedly with plain hot water and vinegar. When it was almost dry, I dumped baking soda all over the carpet and vacuumed it up, and that really REALLY helped. It was pretty bad initially.


Did you try "Nature's Miracle"?  I've used that stuff and it eliminated strong cat and dog pee smell from a carpet to where the animal didn't know they went there.


----------



## koshergrl

No, I wanted to give it a little time to see what it was like after it completely dried before I added any more product. I live in a realllly humid place, and it takes a while, even with the heat going (clothes don't dry if they're hung to dry here, not in the summer, not in the winter).  I think part of what hit me so hard after the last shampooing was the shampoo itself.

There hasn't been any repeat peeing...it was a blitz by one dog when he was on steroids. Not to say it won't ever happen again...but he has NEVER peed in the house. And he wasn't marking, he was squatting puppy-style and peeing.


----------



## Jackson

Big Fitz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the smell is still there, it's just faded. I still smell it when I walk in the hall or if I crawl on the floor. But I shampooed the holy hell out of it with a massive Hoover shampooer that I picked up for a song on Craigslist. I spent two days going over and over it...If I had it to do again I would have rinsed it repeatedly with plain hot water and vinegar. When it was almost dry, I dumped baking soda all over the carpet and vacuumed it up, and that really REALLY helped. It was pretty bad initially.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try "Nature's Miracle"?  I've used that stuff and it eliminated strong cat and dog pee smell from a carpet to where the animal didn't know they went there.
Click to expand...


I use Nature's Miracle and think it is God's sent!  When I replaced my carpet, I got the best pad available that has a texture on top that repels liquids.  I just put a cloth on top of the urine spot and step on it it and it absorbs most of the pee and use Nature's Miracle.  It is a Miracle.  If I put water on it and try to absorb it with a machine first, it makes it worse.

BTW, Service master could not get stains out where Nature's Miracle could.

In my opinion, putting a dog in a garage or outside for good is neglect.


----------



## koshergrl

He's a house dog. If I could I would leave him out part of the day, I used to when I lived in the sticks, with a big fenced yard; he was out when I was at work, in at lunch, out again until we came home, and slept in with us...cold doesn't bother him, he's a saint. I mean it might if he could never get out of it, but that's never been the way I've handled him or any other dog. 

He has to have 30 minutes at LEAST (40 minutes and up is better) of exercise every day or he goes nutty, but thank goodness it's basically a sedentary breed...they're athletic as all get out as far as being able to climb and just travel for long distances (not terribly good in the water) but all they need to keep them sane is a brisk, long walk once a day.


----------



## koshergrl

I had to start up his steroids again, but I'm giving him less than half the original dose, and he's already twitching. I put him in the garage to let him play with his boxes (he plays with giant cardboard boxes, he loves them) and he peed a gallon on the floor in there, and he got super worked up this morning and I had my hands full dealing with him...wanting to run, wanting to "fight" the terrier, nipping at me and pawing me (not funny or fun) when I intervened, wanting to steal blankets and jump on the beds etc. If it was summer we'd go for a hike up the mountain, but this time of year, it's sort of treacherous...mudslides and such are a danger. I'm still thinking of it though, we might just give it a try. If it's too muddy we can turn around and come back...and if it's not, he'll get tired out.

I can't take him to the beach when he's like this, he's unmanageable when he spots other dogs.


----------



## koshergrl

Just counting the days till he's fixed. Should have taken him in a couple of months ago, probably, but I really wanted him to get as much joint growth as possible, to hopefully circumvent problems later...


----------



## JoeDirt

Warrior102 said:


> You can clean the carpet fine, but unfortunately, the urine is deep in the padding. Next step the wood below it. A little tinkle is OK but if the dog has drained himself ALOT, I hate to tell you - the carpet and matting's gotta go if you want to get rid of the odors/damage for good.



Gross and lots of trouble but at best it would take several thorough shampoos, one wouldn't do it the way she described, worst  is new carpet.  I agree, it's way down in the padding by the gallon.


----------



## strollingbones

Jackson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the smell is still there, it's just faded. I still smell it when I walk in the hall or if I crawl on the floor. But I shampooed the holy hell out of it with a massive Hoover shampooer that I picked up for a song on Craigslist. I spent two days going over and over it...If I had it to do again I would have rinsed it repeatedly with plain hot water and vinegar. When it was almost dry, I dumped baking soda all over the carpet and vacuumed it up, and that really REALLY helped. It was pretty bad initially.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try "Nature's Miracle"?  I've used that stuff and it eliminated strong cat and dog pee smell from a carpet to where the animal didn't know they went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use Nature's Miracle and think it is God's sent!  When I replaced my carpet, I got the best pad available that has a texture on top that repels liquids.  I just put a cloth on top of the urine spot and step on it it and it absorbs most of the pee and use Nature's Miracle.  It is a Miracle.  If I put water on it and try to absorb it with a machine first, it makes it worse.
> 
> BTW, Service master could not get stains out where Nature's Miracle could.
> 
> In my opinion, putting a dog in a garage or outside for good is neglect.
Click to expand...


putting my dobie out in 11 degrees with snow is neglect if you ask me.....dobies are not snow dogs....nor do they handle the cold well....plus he has too much metal in him to be out in the cold like that......

so much for your stupid ass opinion


----------



## koshergrl

He's quit peeing in the house, it was the steroids. He got fixed yesterday...first thing he did when we got to the vet's was piss all over THEIR floor and counter, haha. The lady brought out a mop took one look and came back with the mop and the bucket. I tried to get him to go before we went, while still at home...I should have walked him around the building when we got there because there are a couple of places he always waters. 

Anyway, today it's back to the grind...I'm up early to feed him and get him outside to make sure he takes care of everything before I leave and crossing my fingers.

The carpet still smells by the front door which is where most of the abuse took place, it smells like degraded carpet padding. It's not super strong and doesn't permeat the whole room, but I can tell if I'm within a few feet of it, sitting on the couch at that end. I have a pretty good nose though, nobody else has noticed it, but nobody else hangs out on my couch.


----------



## Zoom-boing

If you don't get some type of enzyme cleaner the smell will remain no matter how much you've cleaned it and will likely be worse in the warm weather.  Buy one of the products mentioned . . it will resolve the problem/smell.


----------



## koshergrl

I wanted to wait until it was completely dry before hitting it again. I'll pick up something today. I really am reluctant to soak it yet again if the result will be further deterioration to the pad. The pad itself smells when it breaks down.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok I got the miracle whatever stuff and will use that tonight. Today at noon I sprayed dog repellent all over the place where I don't want them fidgeting around...the big boy shredded a back corner of my couch last night (well I knew it would happen eventually, and I'm glad it was just my old couch and not the carpet). I sprayed the heck out of the carpet where it meets the wood floor, to discourage worrying that any more than they have, and I think it will work. My dog was looking at me with accusing eyes and laying in the middle of the hard wood floor when I left after lunch, sneezing a big. I don't think he's going to stick his nose anywhere I've sprayed that stuff. I sprayed everything in my daughter's room, and the laundry baskets and the clothes in them, since his latest hobby is to grab pens, toys, clothing and race through the house with t hem, refusing to relinquish them until we give him a treat. Yes, we have trained him well.

I also bought the stinker a big treat kong toy...which the terrier immediately commandeered and won't let him near. I think that might work out okay, since the big boy tends to get hyper when the terrier is freaking out...if she's happy playing with the kong hopefully he will also bring down his behavior a notch.

Plus..he's fixed now. He's already a LOT less interested in her shenanigans than he was...*before*.

I have to say, his behavior is slowly improving. I took him to the vet, and was able to hold him even when they brought in other dogs. THAT is a change. He was still excited, and wanted really bad to get loose and run up to them, but he sat down and sort of fidgeted and whined..but he did sit. When we were walking in the mornings I was able to really tackle him to the ground a couple of times when he lost control over seeing another dog...got him on the ground until he stopped fighting, and it seems to have helped, he doesn't take it to that level of fight anymore. At least not with me. 

I also had to tackle him this weekend, when he started playing too rough with my son. It was completely my son's fault but the dog still has be be held accountable. I did bring home to the kids that if they didn't start minding (they have a week) regarding the dog, that I was going to get rid of him because if they can't figure it out, one of them is going to get hurt. I can train the dog, but not if they kids are continually un-training him, and that is exactly what they do. I train him to lay quietly, so they roll around on him and giggle, and get him to play tug of war, and laugh when he jumps on them...and that just isn't going to cut it. I think I convinced them I meant it. I had turned the dog loose to run..it only takes about 10 minutes, and he's ready to just take it easy. But my boy insisted on constantly grabbing his collar and getting dragged along, and of course the pup saw that as a game, and then started grabbing the boy. Well when he grabs the boy, he grabs and arm, or a hip and while he isn't exactly biting for real, he is using his mouth and teeth to hold and pull, he has big sharp teeth and they leave marks and it hurts. So I tackled him and scolded him and he stopped..he does get it. But the trick is to keep the kids from instigating it over and over.

So we had The Talk and I hope I have enlisted their help because otherwise, I can't have a 130 lb dog that thinks that small people are chew toys. I'm working on training him to ignore them when they hold food over his head, or tease him with shoes and other things he is fascinated by...but they just have to stop doing it in the first place. 

He's much, much better at the table..for a while he was very very pushy about it. He didn't actually take food from their plates, but they were feeding him and he would rest his drooly head on the table about 1 inch from their plates. So I make sure I sit at the table with them at meal times, and make him get back, away from the table altogether...and it's WORKING. he really is a smart boy. Then I give him goodies, away from the table, when we're done eating.

Anyway, thanks for all the good tips on the smell stuff...and I think the Kong is going to be very useful. I may get another one so there's always two. I think that will distract him from chewing on whatever else is available (and there's less and less available to chew on as time goes by). This weekend I'm cleaning my garage out, and if I can get it set up the way I want it, I'm hooking up the heaters in there and in the event he doesn't improve drastically in the house (though I think he is) then we'll set up his room in the garage. I have a good heater for it, and we'll put an old couch in there for him to lay on, up off the floor. I really think that's where we're headed and I think it will work out pretty good. There's more room, he can romp if he wants, there's a window so it's not dark (but there's not much risk of him breaking it) and there's no carpet or hardwood floor to destroy.And I'll still come home at lunch to let them out and visit in the house with them..and bring them in after work. And go everywhere with him on teh weekends.


----------



## Ernie S.

koshergrl said:


> Hotdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it has happened repeatedly and has dried it will be impossible to get the stain/smell out completely. I have tried all the pet store stuff. I finally decided to go with "orange" hand cleaner like sold in the auto stores. I apply the goop over the stained area and then go over it with a carpet cleaner like a Bissell or Rug Doctor. The first thing you should get when you have a pet is a carpet cleaner. You are kidding yourself if you dont have one. The carpet cleaner alone is sufficient if you catch an accident with 12-24 hours. The carpet cleaner is 90% of the cleaning and the "orange" cleaner is maybe 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a good carpet cleaner, and it hasn't been going on for very long, but he's a big dog, and he peed a few times before I was able to get the carpet cleaner. I did what I could..I don't have any stains, at least not on the carpet top, I'm sure underneath is a different story. But I think I'll see what it smells like today, now that it's all dry. And then I think I'll rinse the crap out of it. I used a good pet cleaner when I shampooed, and a lot of it (maybe too much) so I think probably at this point, rinsing and rinsing will be my best bet.
Click to expand...

The thing is, that you can rinse and clean it a dozen times but you won't get it out of the padding without thoroughly saturating it and without a heavy duty professional machine, you will leave the pad soaked and sitting on your wood floor. I would call the man in the shiny black van and tell him what happened and what you've done so far.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I saturate it pretty thoroughly, and my carpet cleaner is pretty darned impressive. The mistake I made last time wasn't that I didn't saturate it..it's that I didn't then RINSE it thoroughly. It dried within 24 hours because I cranked up the heat and forced it dry.

I don't mind calling the professionals, but I want to give it a good try first because I'll be incredibly pissed if I call them, and their efforts aren't any more effective than my own.


----------



## code1211

koshergrl said:


> So my vet put my 105 lb dog on a steroid reigmen but didn't bother to tell me that it would make him PISS GALLONS CONTINUALLY FOR DAYS. By the time I had it figured out, he'd peed maybe 8-9 times...and when he pees, it's COPIOUS..he soaked areas by the front door, my couch, the hallway.
> 
> I cleaned promptly, but it doesn't matter. I bought a fabulous Hoover super duper carpet cleaner, and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned (it really is fabulous, I got it on craigslist for $45, it's a $500 machine, and she gave me a huge box of cleaning solutions, too! And the book! And the upholstery attachment...by the way, it make my couch look new)
> 
> So his steroids have been reduced now, and he quit peeing about 2 days ago (if I had known I would have lodged him in the garage for the 5 day treatment, but it took 2 days for it to start, and another 2 for me to figure it out, and then he was done with it). I made him a belly band (very cool) but he doesn't need it now.
> 
> ANYWAY, my carpet looks beautiful..and it smells like a fucking kennel. I swear it's getting WORSE. I spent two days cleaning the crap out of it...last night was awful, it smelled the minute I walked in, I cranked up the heat to dry it out faster, and now it's pretty dry but still smells like big oily dog piss.
> 
> So I'm willing to pay a professional to come in and try their hand...but what sort of cleaning should I be looking for? Dry? Will they have any better luck than I did? Because I did a really super good job, and my hoover is no small potatoes. If they're just doing the same thing, I can do that myself, for all the good it does.
> 
> Should I do another run with plain water and a little vinegar and see if that helps? I hate to do it so many times that the rug and pad actually deteriorate....
> 
> Any advice is insanely appreciated. I've lived with dogs all my life, but have never had to deal with this problem at quite this level before...it's always been a larger area, smaller dogs, and a LOT less urine.





My wife loves cats.  The first one we had lived with us as we were transferred 5 times in 10 years and it went nuts and we had to put him down.  The cat had taken to marking territory and it sounds like the same thing happened to your floor that happened to ours.

The operative word is floor, not carpet.

We finally had the carpeting replaced to get rid of the smell and luckily we bought from a store that had a sales person who had the same problem and the answer.

The carpet smells, that's a given.  The pee has also gotten into the floor beneath.  Your need to take up the carpet and make sure that the floor beneath gets completely dry.  Give it a day or two.  Then use a primer paint on it called Kilz.  The stuff is a miracle. It will seal the floor and block the smell completely.  Then clean the carpeting again.

Or you could move.

Either way, you won't smell the pee anymore.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sam's Club sells some stuff called Odoban.  It's pretty good for it.  We've been using it for years.


----------



## koshergrl

code1211 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my vet put my 105 lb dog on a steroid reigmen but didn't bother to tell me that it would make him PISS GALLONS CONTINUALLY FOR DAYS. By the time I had it figured out, he'd peed maybe 8-9 times...and when he pees, it's COPIOUS..he soaked areas by the front door, my couch, the hallway.
> 
> I cleaned promptly, but it doesn't matter. I bought a fabulous Hoover super duper carpet cleaner, and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned (it really is fabulous, I got it on craigslist for $45, it's a $500 machine, and she gave me a huge box of cleaning solutions, too! And the book! And the upholstery attachment...by the way, it make my couch look new)
> 
> So his steroids have been reduced now, and he quit peeing about 2 days ago (if I had known I would have lodged him in the garage for the 5 day treatment, but it took 2 days for it to start, and another 2 for me to figure it out, and then he was done with it). I made him a belly band (very cool) but he doesn't need it now.
> 
> ANYWAY, my carpet looks beautiful..and it smells like a fucking kennel. I swear it's getting WORSE. I spent two days cleaning the crap out of it...last night was awful, it smelled the minute I walked in, I cranked up the heat to dry it out faster, and now it's pretty dry but still smells like big oily dog piss.
> 
> So I'm willing to pay a professional to come in and try their hand...but what sort of cleaning should I be looking for? Dry? Will they have any better luck than I did? Because I did a really super good job, and my hoover is no small potatoes. If they're just doing the same thing, I can do that myself, for all the good it does.
> 
> Should I do another run with plain water and a little vinegar and see if that helps? I hate to do it so many times that the rug and pad actually deteriorate....
> 
> Any advice is insanely appreciated. I've lived with dogs all my life, but have never had to deal with this problem at quite this level before...it's always been a larger area, smaller dogs, and a LOT less urine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves cats. The first one we had lived with us as we were transferred 5 times in 10 years and it went nuts and we had to put him down. The cat had taken to marking territory and it sounds like the same thing happened to your floor that happened to ours.
> 
> The operative word is floor, not carpet.
> 
> We finally had the carpeting replaced to get rid of the smell and luckily we bought from a store that had a sales person who had the same problem and the answer.
> 
> The carpet smells, that's a given. The pee has also gotten into the floor beneath. Your need to take up the carpet and make sure that the floor beneath gets completely dry. Give it a day or two. Then use a primer paint on it called Kilz. The stuff is a miracle. It will seal the floor and block the smell completely. Then clean the carpeting again.
> 
> Or you could move.
> 
> Either way, you won't smell the pee anymore.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, I'm a big fan of kilz. 

We haven't had any more house pissing, at least not from him, since the unfortunate Week of Steroids. I think my terrier occasionally does but damn if I can catch her at it, she's a stealth pisser. She likes to sneak into the bathroom and pee in teh tub (? wth?) and sometimes will pee on the towel I've put down to step onto when I'm getting out of the shower (again wth?) but those are easy because it's towels, porceline and linoleum. 

She seems pretty darned happy with the kong. She won't let anybody else near it...not the big dog not the kids...in fact, I just put it in the freezer because she's going nutz over it and the boy. she can have it when I go to work. Maybe the big dog will finally eat her or something, though at this point, it doesn't look likely. He tends to hide behind the couch when she's ona toot and bark when he needs someone to escort him elsewhere rather than try to walk past her.

I hear Willow is sadly down a dog...maybe she needs a terrier. I think they  live for decades and this one is only 6. She has a good 10-15 years ahead of her and God knows, she's never been sick a day.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mad Scientist said:


> Get rid of the dog. My wife and I have no animals so our house doesn't smell like one (or a lot of them).
> 
> I'll bet other families who chose to go "petless" have a similar happy experiences.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a house from a guy who owned a bunch of dogs who pissed all over the carpet and walls for years. My friend is now replacing all the original wood flooring that has been ruined by dog urine. And because the walls are lath and plaster it's *that much harder* to fix, repair or replace.
> 
> A while back some friends of our came to visit and brought a dog with them. I was amazed that they thought I'd be ok with their dog staying in our house. I told them, "Sorry, but that dog is gonna' stay in my garage, not my house".
> 
> The next day we found the dog shaking from the cold but a-ok. And of course that fuckin' animal pissed and shit everywhere EXCEPT on the newspaper we laid out for him.
> 
> Too many animal lovers just accept animals trashing their house as normal. "Well that's just what they do!"




What kind of a sick fucker are you?  If the dog was shaking from the cold he was not a-ok.  Fuck you.

This is a section where people talk about their pets.  People who LIKE pets.  I can only assume that you're posting shit like this to piss people off.  What a loser.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Try Nature's Miracle.  You saturate the area and let it dry.  It make take more than one application.

It actually neutralizes the urine, changes it chemically so it's no longer urine.  Thus it doesn't smell.

If it'll work on cat pee it will surely work on dog pee! : )

And if the floorboards need to be treated, I agree, that Kilz is the way to go!


----------



## Big Fitz

koshergrl said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my vet put my 105 lb dog on a steroid reigmen but didn't bother to tell me that it would make him PISS GALLONS CONTINUALLY FOR DAYS. By the time I had it figured out, he'd peed maybe 8-9 times...and when he pees, it's COPIOUS..he soaked areas by the front door, my couch, the hallway.
> 
> I cleaned promptly, but it doesn't matter. I bought a fabulous Hoover super duper carpet cleaner, and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned (it really is fabulous, I got it on craigslist for $45, it's a $500 machine, and she gave me a huge box of cleaning solutions, too! And the book! And the upholstery attachment...by the way, it make my couch look new)
> 
> So his steroids have been reduced now, and he quit peeing about 2 days ago (if I had known I would have lodged him in the garage for the 5 day treatment, but it took 2 days for it to start, and another 2 for me to figure it out, and then he was done with it). I made him a belly band (very cool) but he doesn't need it now.
> 
> ANYWAY, my carpet looks beautiful..and it smells like a fucking kennel. I swear it's getting WORSE. I spent two days cleaning the crap out of it...last night was awful, it smelled the minute I walked in, I cranked up the heat to dry it out faster, and now it's pretty dry but still smells like big oily dog piss.
> 
> So I'm willing to pay a professional to come in and try their hand...but what sort of cleaning should I be looking for? Dry? Will they have any better luck than I did? Because I did a really super good job, and my hoover is no small potatoes. If they're just doing the same thing, I can do that myself, for all the good it does.
> 
> Should I do another run with plain water and a little vinegar and see if that helps? I hate to do it so many times that the rug and pad actually deteriorate....
> 
> Any advice is insanely appreciated. I've lived with dogs all my life, but have never had to deal with this problem at quite this level before...it's always been a larger area, smaller dogs, and a LOT less urine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves cats. The first one we had lived with us as we were transferred 5 times in 10 years and it went nuts and we had to put him down. The cat had taken to marking territory and it sounds like the same thing happened to your floor that happened to ours.
> 
> The operative word is floor, not carpet.
> 
> We finally had the carpeting replaced to get rid of the smell and luckily we bought from a store that had a sales person who had the same problem and the answer.
> 
> The carpet smells, that's a given. The pee has also gotten into the floor beneath. Your need to take up the carpet and make sure that the floor beneath gets completely dry. Give it a day or two. Then use a primer paint on it called Kilz. The stuff is a miracle. It will seal the floor and block the smell completely. Then clean the carpeting again.
> 
> Or you could move.
> 
> Either way, you won't smell the pee anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a big fan of kilz.
> 
> We haven't had any more house pissing, at least not from him, since the unfortunate Week of Steroids. I think my terrier occasionally does but damn if I can catch her at it, she's a stealth pisser. She likes to sneak into the bathroom and pee in teh tub (? wth?) and sometimes will pee on the towel I've put down to step onto when I'm getting out of the shower (again wth?) but those are easy because it's towels, porceline and linoleum.
> 
> She seems pretty darned happy with the kong. She won't let anybody else near it...not the big dog not the kids...in fact, I just put it in the freezer because she's going nutz over it and the boy. she can have it when I go to work. Maybe the big dog will finally eat her or something, though at this point, it doesn't look likely. He tends to hide behind the couch when she's ona toot and bark when he needs someone to escort him elsewhere rather than try to walk past her.
> 
> I hear Willow is sadly down a dog...maybe she needs a terrier. I think they  live for decades and this one is only 6. She has a good 10-15 years ahead of her and God knows, she's never been sick a day.
Click to expand...




> Yeah, I'm a big fan of kilz.



Kilz?  That stuff is fantastic.  When I worked in hotels, maintenance SWORE by the stuff.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

koshergirl, it almost sounds like your terrier is trying to pee in an "appropriate" place.  One of my minpins used to poop right in front of the toilet, on the bathroom linoleum.  That was great, so easy to clean up.  

My dogs are housebroken, don't get me wrong, but the little dogs live up to their name and have accidents in the house.  They have gotten better as they've grown older, at least.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm happy to report that to the untrained nose, there is no smell at all anymore. I'm sure if I were to crawl around on the floor rubbing my face on the areas I know took the multiple hits, I would not be smelling roses, but as far as smelling it from the couch, or when you come into the room, nope, it's gone. I did get nature's miracle, and went through a whole bottle of dog repellent (not for the peeing, that has stopped, but to keep them from tearing apart my couch or pulling up the carpet where it meets the floor). Terribly effective stuff! Also effective at getting the big boy to drop forbidden items (like my pin cushion full of pins, which for some reason he is obsessed with. If I turn my back for a SECOND he sneaks back to my room and finds it wherever it's buried on my sewing table and rushes through the house with it entirely engulfed in his mouth). I soaked it wtiht he repellent, which hasn't kept him from getting it in the first place, but if he sees me go for the spray bottle (and increasingly, as soon as he knows I know he has it) he drops it post haste. The repellent is long gone, I soaked my couch and rug with it over the course of a few days...but now it holds water and a little lemon juice. He hasn't caught on yet, he just doesn't want that shit anywhere near him. We've also taken to spraying the terrier for going ballistic when people walk by (barking, running in circles, racing around hte room, up on the furniture, barking, barking, barking...and meanwhile, the 110 lb dog matching her every step and sound). I also rearranged my living room, so that instead of having to pull my couch into the middle of the living room to keep it away from the window and wasting about 50 square feet of living room (to prevent the dogs from launching themselves at the window from the couch, and in the big dog's case, knocking over the couch, going through the window, or both) so now although our living room furniture is still covered with sheets to protect it at least we have full use of the area, and can sit comfortably (and facing a less insane direction) on our couch and chairs.


----------



## koshergrl

And the kong is still working its magic...it appears the terrier thinks it's more important to keep the big boy away from it than she thinks it is to bark insanely at passerby, which means when I come home after they've been in for a couple of hours, the house is pretty  much in the same order it was when I left it....with the terrier sitting or laying next to the kong and the big boy laying on the couch or chair looking at her and it with covetous eyes.


----------



## Pheonixops

The main problem is that it stays in the padding for the rug. and can and will soak down into the floor under the rug and padding.Treat it, suck it , and blow it.

"How to remove urine stains from carpet:

Urine turns light fabric brown. To reverse the process it needs to be neutralized.
1. Apply vinegar directly to the stain.
2. Wait a few minutes or more then rinse with clear water.
3. Dry the area with a wet  vac, fan, or blow dryer.
4. If that doesn't work follow the directions here.


----------



## koshergrl

Vinegar always works best, and if I get it before it soaks into the pad, I can't even tell...

He hasn't peed on the carpet since this thread. Wait, he tried to once, when he was back on the steroids for a few days, but we caught him and cleaned it up before he finished and before it soaked in.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Big Fitz said:


> Nature's Miracle Citrus cleaner in the gallon jug at Petco.  has enzymes to prevent repeat peeing and kill the odor.



Yeah, that stuff works on cat pee, and if it works on cat pee it'll surely work on dog pee!

I'm lucky.  I have six cats and none of them go outside the cat boxes.  Probably because I keep the cat boxes very clean.

My dogs had accidents when they were puppies, but I've now ripped all the carpeting out of my house and replaced it with laminate flooring.  The big dogs are very well housebroken and if the little dogs have an accident it's almost always on the puppy pad I keep by the back door. 

They don't seem to want to go on the hard flooring.  Which is a-ok with me! : )

Eleven animals live in my house an my house does not smell.  People have made unsolicited comments about it, in wonder, like "You would NEVER know you had six cats in this house!" or "You'd think there'd be some doggy smell in here with all these dogs, but there isn't!"

That's the result of some pretty hard work on my part.  I think the trick is in training/housebreaking the animals well, keeping the animals clean and well-groomed, keeping their bedding clean, and of course keeping the catboxes very, very clean.  Never skip a day, never!

In fact, I bet my house smells better than some people who have no animals at all.  Just because you don't have pets in your house doesn't mean you're clean.  Not at all.


----------

